# Is this cruel?



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

We were planning our scout year last night, and our pack has planned an overnight trip out of town in early November. It is one of those 'once in a kids' lifetime' kind of trips. (overnight on a Navy ship - i did it once before with my oldest son, and now it's the younger one's turn, and he is REALLY excited) I am not sure if the babies will still be nursing then, I was going to start the nighttime separation in another week, and milk Mink and Chara in the morning only. However I am still milking Bailey twice a day (since she lost her baby)

My problem is that I don't have anyone else that can milk for me. (i might be able to convince DH to do it, but he has never done it before, he doesn't really even handle the goats, so i don't know if he would even consider it) I can milk Bailey before we leave Saturday night, and I will be home Sunday night, so I will be missing one milking. I am not too worried that she will dry up, i can just milk her a bit extra for a few days, and i am sure it will be fine, but I am more concerned that she will be in pain. And as i said, i don't know if the babies will still be nursing on the other two, or even if they will all still be here - i do have to rehome the boys at some point, so i may have to have Mink and Chara milked too. (and they are alot more difficult than Bailey, plus their teats are really small - i am almost thinking Bailey's have gotten longer from being milked by hand b/c i thought hers were smaller to begin with - is that possible?)

So how bad is this? What do other people do when they go out of town?


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I think it would be fine. Just milk her out right before you leave...you could always just have your hubby milk her just enough to relieve the pressure if she seems to be uncomfortable.

Oh, and, most likely, if you still have the kids they will still be nursing--the kids here are almost 6 months old and they are all still nursing during the day. I usually wean at 3-4 months but this year it was more convenient to let them stay with their moms


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she might be a little tight by the time you get back to milking her but she should be fine. If I need the kids to stay on mom for any particular reason i tell the buyers they can pick up the kids after X day and they just have to agree to it or they dont get the kids. I am the seller I get to make things more convenient to me (unless other arrangements were made previous)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree...she should be fine.... :thumb:


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

PznIvyFarm said:


> - i am almost thinking Bailey's have gotten longer from being milked by hand b/c i thought hers were smaller to begin with - is that possible?)


yes it is possible,

the pressure & tightness in the udder will often stretch the teats,
as when the kid is sucking it rarely gets tight


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow sorry for not responding to the teat thing -- yes Gumtree is right, milk can and will 90% of the time make teats bigger


----------

